# Amplificador estereo 14Wx2(TDA 2030)



## MrAlphonse (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos, bueno, el día de hoy vengo a agradecer de manera humilde a todo este foro la gran ayuda que me presto para aprender durante el tiempo que estuve desarrollando mi carrera. En electrónica no soy la gran eminencia, lo mucho o poco que aprendí lo vi (me imagino que como muchos) en la red. 

Este PCB que les traigo el día de hoy es una reducción, de su servidor, al circuito que trae el datasheet del TDA2030, famoso amplificador de audio. Lo tenía armado y funcionaba de maravilla, pero me lo pidieron en el instituto, así que con tal de liberar unas cosas le dije adiós.

Es básicamente dos amplificadores de 14 watts cada uno por separado (esto nos hace el estéreo) montados en una sola placa fenólica de 2 in por 4 in. Y digo reducción por que, en la datasheet viene un poco grande (y solo era para un parlante) y en la red no encontré nada más chico jajajajajajaja. Bueno, dejo de escribir y les monto los PCB y la lista de materiales:

Capacitor cerámico:
1 - 100 nF
2 - 220 nF
Capacitor electrolítico (25 v):
1 - 100 uF
2 - 1 uF
2 - 2.2 uF
2 - 22 uF
2 - 1000 uF
Diodos:
4 - 1N4007
Resistencias (1/2 watt o menos):
2 - 150 KΩ
6 - 100 KΩ
2 - 4.7 KΩ
2 - 1 Ω
-----------------
2 - 10 KΩ*
2 - 1 KΩ*
-----------------

* Estas ultimas son simplemente para configurar un divisor de voltaje para el volumen, en este caso el volumen ya es fijo para el amplificador y esta mas o menos al 90% (90.90% para ser exactos) si gustan sacarle el 100 % se recomienda en lugar de la resistencia de 1 KΩ poner un "puentazo" con un alambre y en lugar de una resistencia de 10 KΩ poner una de 22 KΩ o pueden ponerle dos potenciometros para variar ustedes el volumen (cosa que no me gustaria pues tendrian que mover 2 potenciometros jajajajajajaja)

La alimentacion debe ser simetrica y maximo de ±12V (con dos baterias de 9V es suficiente, pero a 12V esta genial).

La placa fenólica es de 2 in x 4 in.

Este amplificador le monte un plug de 3.5 mm (el cable de unos viejos audífonos que ya no me funcionaban) y fue un placer escucharlo funcionar. Los parlantes que le monte eran a 8 Ω.
Les dejo las PCB's para el proceso de "planchado" (son varios circuitos en una sola hoja, por si las dudas no les queda a la primera, tienen varios de repuesto). Si sale con el proceso de planchado (aunque se vean las pistas un poco delgadas) pues así hago todos mis trabajos y este no fue la excepción, les recomiendo el uso del papel couche delgado (muy parecido al de las revistas).

Atención: Deben de llevar disipadores de calor, yo le arme unos con culos de las latas de aluminio, si no tienen, unas sodas o unas cervezas en honor al amplificador no quedan mal, jajajajajajaja y ya con eso las consiguen, cualquier pretexto es bueno para festejar.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 5, 2012)

Genial compañero gracias por tu aporte; :buenpost::buenpost:  :buenpost::buenpost:

PD: Descargando


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

y donde va el disipador de los ic ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tenés razón adjcp. Se podría mover la R de 150K que quedan detrás de los CI, y "acostarlos" a los integrados, o mover un poco los capacitores para hacer lugar para el disipador.

Creo que ya hay varios PCB sobre los TDA2030, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jun 6, 2012)

El integrado va adosado por detras para tener su disipador por debajo, a mi entender.  Y por que esta separado la tierra de entrada, hay una razon especial, Y haber si colocas la polaridad de la fuente (por precaucion).


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 6, 2012)

lo que pasa es que cuando yo monte estos IC, el disipador lo monte con unas latas de aluminio, despues hice unos en forma de Y de manera que los disipadores no tenian contacto con los capacitores ni con la resistencia de 150K... y la polaridad de la fuente se marca en la imagen (no en el PCB)


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 6, 2012)

mira, dame un momento y monto el PCB modificado, quitando la resistencia de 150 K de donde esta para poner el disipador del IC y que no te estorbe nada...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 6, 2012)

MrAlphonse dijo:


> mira, dame un momento y monto el PCB modificado, quitando la resistencia de 150 K de donde esta para poner el disipador del IC y que no te estorbe nada...



gracias por tu buena predisposición te sugiero que también bajes un poco esos condensadores así se podria poner cualquier tipo de disipador ; creo que es bueno tener barios puntos de vista mas si son constructivos


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 6, 2012)

ya lo estoy corrigiendo, y subi mas el integrado, en unos 20 minutos los subo...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

los i.c deven ir al borde de la placa asi es mas comodo ponerle un buen disipador, recuerda que el tda 2030 se calienta considerablemente. saludos...


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 6, 2012)

si, al menos los que yo compre los que venian en esta presentacion y si, los incline un poco, pero funcionaban genial, pero te digo, ahorita adjunto el nuevo, ya con la resistencia de 150K en otro lado y los TDA mas al borde de la placa...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

ok eso es lo que se requiere la actitud de ser el mejor en los diseños


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 6, 2012)

Vale, ahora si, ya movi la resistencia de 150K, esta marcada en rojo, esta iria vertical, pues la verdad no encontraba otra forma de ponerla (quizas si, pero moviendole un poco mas de tiempo) y los TDA2030 ya los subi, si puedes poner el disipador por que para empezar los capacitores son mas chicos que los que muestra la imagen y segunda el TDA pues esta un poco "inclinado" hacia atras, aparte de su grosor, etc... cualquier cosa, aqui ando, y gracias por comentar...


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 7, 2012)

bueno se ve mucho mejor que la primera buen trabajo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo malo de un PCB "perfecto" es que siempre se puede mejorar


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 7, 2012)

Inconcientemente ese es mi lema, aunque uno nunca sabe hasta donde se debe de mejorar, si sacrificar pulcritud por eficiencia, en mi caso, no me gusta poner las resistencias en vertical, jajajajajajajaja, pero bueno, en este caso, era justo y necesario.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2012)

MrAlphonse dijo:


> Inconcientemente ese es mi lema, aunque uno nunca sabe hasta donde se debe de mejorar, si sacrificar pulcritud por eficiencia


Lo primero que hay que hacer es usar la cabeza! 
El diseño que has hecho está muy bonito y "aparentemente" es correcto...hasta que intentás poner el disipador. En ese momento te vas a dar cuenta que si el disipador no "choca" contra los capacitores electrolíticos que están al costado de los TDA, entonces estos van a quedar apoyados en el disipador...si es que quien lo arma consigue los mismos caps que vos has puesto en el PCB.
En el primer caso, el PCB es casi inutilizable por que no caben los disipadores y hay que poner suplementos para alejar "la espalda" de los chips del borde de los caps.
En el segundo, un cap electrolítico caliente tiene una vida útil muy corta... y eso es lo que se logra al apoyarlos (o acercarlos mucho) en el disipador.
Y no hemos conversado todavía sobre que los disipadores solo los vas a poder poner con los chips casi su borde inferior...y eso no es nada bueno para la disipación de calor...


Esto es....hay que volver al CAD para PCB y hacerlo de nuevo...


----------



## Diego German (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola MrAlphonse yo en particular te recomiendo tratar de hacer un poco mas anchas las pistas que alimentan a IC, aparte tratar de evitar los angulos de 90 Grados en los PCB (Pistas),  por que al ser de 90 Grados se pueden comportar como antenas y captar señales de radiofrecuencia lo cual genera interferencias no deseadas, y ruido en los parlantes.

saludos...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 7, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo malo de un PCB "perfecto" es que siempre se puede mejorar



Eso es muy cierto es la ley de la vida, cuando solucionas una necesidad nace otra necesidad


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 7, 2012)

Diego German dijo:


> Hola MrAlphonse yo en particular te recomiendo tratar de hacer un poco mas anchas las pistas que alimentan a IC, aparte tratar de evitar los angulos de 90 Grados en los PCB (Pistas),  por que al ser de 90 Grados se pueden comportar como antenas y captar señales de radiofrecuencia lo cual genera interferencias no deseadas, y ruido en los parlantes.
> 
> saludos...


tienes razon diego no me avia fijado an las pistas, eso esta mal mal las pistas no deven estar asi


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 7, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> tienes razon diego no me avia fijado an las pistas, eso esta mal mal las pistas no deven estar asi



No digo ahora las pistas a un que no lo creo muy necesario por que solo es 14w x2


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 7, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> No digo ahora las pistas a un que no lo creo muy necesario por que solo es 14w


si pero no es la forma correcta, desde ya tiene que saberlo o la proxima sera de 2000 watt y lo volvera a repetir



bueno aqui estan unos que hice recientemente y conste que apenas estoy dominando la tecnica se trata de un ampli transistorizado de 300 watt u un vumetro estereo de 5 led


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 7, 2012)

dejo a sus amables consideracion estos esquemas saludos


----------



## MrAlphonse (Jun 8, 2012)

El problema aqui es el tamaño... ¬¬ yo lo monte asi, por que no tenia otra placa mas grande, si se pueden evitar las pistas en 90° (con una placa mas grande y con mas tiempo, yo no lo tenia, si se pueden hacer las pistas mas gruesas (estañalas).


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 8, 2012)

otros esquemas a consideracion de uds saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 12, 2012)

*Proyecto: Amplificador con TDA2030, TDA2040 o TDA2050.*

Estos circuitos integrados utilizan varios componentes pero son fáciles de acomodar por su pequeño tamaño, la única desventaja es que para su correcto funcionamiento se debe utilizar una fuente de alimentación de un voltaje mayor a 24 voltios, siendo mejor con derivación central.

Primero vamos a ver el diagrama del TDA2030 con una fuente de 28 Voltios sin derivación central.







El TDA2030 puede trabajar desde 12 Voltios, funciona mejor a 28 y sobrepasar los 36 voltios puede dañarlo.
Con altavoces (parlantes) de 4 ohmios puede desarrollar más de 14 vatios. 
C1: 1µF / 50V
C2: 10 µF / 50V
C3: 2200 µF / 25V , algunos fabricantes utilizan 1000 µF.
C4: 0,22 µF / 50V o más, preferible poliester "film capacitor".
C5: 2200 µF / 36V o más. Si la fuente utiliza uno grande, este puede ser de 470 µF.
C6: 22 µF / 25V.
C7 0,1 µF / 50V o más, cerámico o de poliester.

R1 y R2: 1.2K 
R3, R5, R6 y R7 47K.
R4 1 ohmio. Pot1: Potenciómetro de 50K logarítmico.
D1 y D2 1N4001, en el TDA2040 y TDA2050 no son necesarios.

R2 determina la ganancia del amplificador, se puede disminuir su valor para aumentar la sensibilidad. 
Dibujo de conexiones del TDA2030 con fuente simple:






Las conexiones de los pines del TDA2030, TDA2040 y TDA2050 son exactamente iguales, con diferencias en los valores de voltaje y potencia.

Voltaje recomendado en fuente simple y potencia a un 0,5% de distorsión:
IC #Voltaje 8Ω 4Ω TDA2030 28V 9W 14W TDA2040 32V 12W 18W TDA2050 36V 22W 28W 
En los amplificadores TDA2040 y TDA2050 no son necesarios los diodos D1 y D2.
Los valores de resistencias y capacitores son iguales excepto R4 y C4. 

Los valores recomendados para R4 y C4 son: IC #R4 C4 TDA2030 1Ω 0.22µF TDA2040 4.7Ω 0.1µF TDA2050 2.2Ω 0.47µF 



Dibujo de conexiones del TDA2030 utilizando fuente con derivación central:





En este proyecto R5 se conecta a tierra, y el divisor de voltaje formado por R6 y R7 no es necesario.
Tambien no se utiliza el capacitor C3 de acople entre la salida y el parlante (altavoz). 

Dibujo de conexiones del TDA2050 utilizando fuente con derivación central:






La fuente de alimentación a utilizar para estos proyectos debe ser capaz de suplir 2 amperios. 

Conexiones de fuente con derivación central:






Diagrama de un TDA2040 en puente:
Tambien se pueden colocar 2 circuitos integrados en puente o "Bridge", en la hoja de datos del fabricante se recomienda este diseño.





Este diagrama aplica para el TDA2040 y TDA2050. Y es para utilizar con fuente doble o con derivación central.


Utilizar un buen disipador del calor en los circuitos integrados es muy importante, ya que la temperatura determina la vida de los mismos.


Podemos agregar un ventilador de los utilizados en fuentes de computadora y para evitar que nos introduzca ruidos le agregamos una resistencia y un capacitor. 





Los ventiladores de las computadoras no consumen mucha energía y la resistencia puede ser de 22 a 47 ohmios, siempre que el ventilador arranque bien.


----------

